# Marriage Prayer for Singles Circle?  Anyone?



## belle_reveuse28 (Nov 2, 2008)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In response to Shimmie's thread about her marriage prayers, http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=96564, I had the idea to ask those of you interested in praying for each other regarding this subject, our dating lives, etcc... whether you're divorced, single, never married, have kids, it doesn't matter... as long as you're pursuing marriage, needing prayer and guidance from the Lord, and a community of believers praying for you.   I want to see if those of you are interested in committing to praying for each other one week each month.   Please feel free to offer ideas, i'm new at this.  I just see this as a need and Shimmie has already started that bandwagon.   We can start a monthly thread each month so they dont get too long, but also, you dont have to post all of your prayers here, you can PM the person.  But I figure maybe we can post our prayer requests for that week, and we can come in the thread and read the requests and just pray for each other that week.  If your requests are too personal, I'm sure you can select and PM others to request your prayers.  So far, that's where I"m at....   I will update the list of those who are  interested....  I'm thinking the last week of the month may be a good timing.  Let me know if you have any better ideas or if something like this already exists LOL...  
                                         ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Update: The prayer circle is still expanding and is open for those who want to join. Please PM me if you would like to be added to the list. Please do not put your request here becuase I may miss it and I dont want you to be left out on such a great thing!  Also, it will make it easier for me to respond to you and let you know that you've been added!


So far we have... 

Belle_reveuse28      
Alwayzl8                                 
Bunny77                                           
Kayte
Natasha2005                                     
Luckyduck
Nicola.Kirwan                                    
Magnolia85
Cherokee                                          
Niknik253
Highlyfavored8                                  
Womanlycharm
Zora                                                
Miz_Jackson
Nychaelasymone                                
Renae226
Alicianicole
Oneya
Bucanben418
Jturner7156
jade998
Mitcy
Reece Nicole
NappturalWomyn
monamia
bubblegumdreams
LoverofLife
Lady_godiva
btrflyrose
CICI24
blackHairdiva & mommy
P31woman
Stephshe
Kia


~This list has been updated with all requests as of December 3, 2008~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
UPDATE!:   Our first week of prayer will begin Nov 23-29!  The group lists are on post #40
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Instructions:  

Once you have been given a partner group, please PM the people in your group that you're praying for and those praying for you, give them your real name, first names are sufficient, and your prayer request. If you'd like to also post your requests here so that others outside of your group may pray, you can do that as some have already begun. But just to be sure, it's good to go ahead and PM those you will be in partnership with. 

I will follow up with a post at the end of the week. I want you all to be really focused during your prayer time and for us to all be listening to God as much as asking. I believe it's very important to listen. And most of all, I want us to come back and post about things God has shown us within the week, changes in our lives (not necessarily marriage proposals, alhtough that would be AMAZING! But just things he's showing us), or even if nothing has come to us, but still communicate and keep in touch, and even ask for more prayer. Journaling is an amazing way to sort of "keep track" of what God's showing you, and to also see the process of growth and change in us. I would encourage you all to get a journal and write down your thoughts, prayers, whatever God brings to you.. I would hope that even though this is our designated week of prayer, we can still come to this thread and ask for prayer during the off weeks and receive it. I have asked my mom and a few other older women in my life to pray for our group, that God's will would be accomplished in our lives, for our protection of mind, body and spirit, and that we are successful and focused on praying for each other, and can find quiet places to pray, esp for those of us with families or children... 

As we all probably come from different types of church denominations and background, I am sure that we all may pray a different way, or even have diverse beliefs to a point, so my request is that we respect each others differences, but let it be known that we are praying to the same God and have a focused and unified agreement in prayer to lift each other up before The Father... 
                                   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

After each week of prayer, we will come back to the forum and respond to the following questions:

How was it?
What are some things God has shown you about yourself?
Did you contact the members in your group and let them know what you have prayed for them?
Did you actually get the chance to pray?
What could you do better the next time?
What could we do differently or better as a group the next time?

Please, if you would, respond when you get a chance. It would help me a lot in preparing for our next week of prayer for the next month, and also, will help us all to connect with each other as well.  If there are any prayer requests before the decided week of prayer and things you are struggling with right now, and need prayer for right now, please post them here, and also maybe PM some people on the list and ask them to pray for you. 

I would like to ask that we all remain open to be PM'd for prayer requests, and if you cannot, absolutely cannot pray for the person, please PM them back and let them know so that they can ask someone else. If you do PM someone for a prayer request that's needed right now, PM at least 3 or 4 people on the list so that you are sure to be covered in prayer. If you are PM'd for a prayer request, please also respond and let the person know you will be praying for them, and try to respond within a day to be timely. At the end of the time you pray for the person, however long that may be, please write them back with some sort of feedback on what you prayed for. Again, this is a prayer community and what we're all embarking on together, so let's really be intentional, keep our word, and know that it's not always going to be easy to give up our time, but that we are simply being obedient and glorifying God at the same time! I appreciate each and every one of you for being here, for offering your time and support for each other! 

My prayer is that God would be glorified in the things He will do in our lives, for the testimonies that will come about. So come Lord Jesus, have Your way in us, through us and for us. During this season of prayer, open our hearts, minds and attitudes to be sensitive to your Word and your guidance. Let us see the things we need to change and grow. Help us to speak life into each other and be bold enough to speak your truth, even when it's uncomfortable. Give us the strength and courage to be challenged, to desire holiness and to continually be changed into the image of Christ Jesus, our Lord. Be our Guide and speak to our spirits as you accomplish your good and perfect will in our lives. I pray that you would honor our desire for marriage in the very way you have designed each and everyone of us for, and that we would continue to make you the center of our lives always!

Amen


If you have any questions, please PM me.

For encouragement and some good reads, visit www.beforetheknot-andafter.blogspot.com. 

If you are needing to read some good and encouraging books on pursuing marriage in a Godly way, for preparation, for atttiude and things that even seem confusing, get a copy at your local library or even on amazon.com of "Getting Serious About Getting Married" by Debbie Maken. This book changed my life and I believe it will change yours too!



Be blessed, 
Your Sister In Christ, 
Trinia
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Nov 2, 2008)

Belle count me in.  The last week of the month sounds good as well.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Nov 2, 2008)

Natasha2005 said:


> Belle count me in.  The last week of the month sounds good as well.




Thanks for joining!


----------



## aribell (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd like to sign up.  It will be wonderful to begin seeing testimony threads.


----------



## ClassicChic (Nov 3, 2008)

I would like to join also.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, Please count me in.The lask week of the month sounds good as well.


----------



## zora (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, I'm interested!!


----------



## nychaelasymone (Nov 3, 2008)

count me in!


----------



## alicianicole (Nov 3, 2008)

You can count me in too. I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Paradox (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm interested also!


----------



## BlessedStarlette (Nov 4, 2008)

I am interested as as well.


----------



## jturner7156 (Nov 4, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## jade998 (Nov 4, 2008)

Please count me in..


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 4, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 5, 2008)

////////////////////


----------



## Reece Nicole (Nov 5, 2008)

I would like to participate


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Nov 5, 2008)

Sure. I'll participate.


----------



## Mis007 (Nov 6, 2008)

I am interested....​


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 6, 2008)

bumping because i want this like yesterday i ready for what God has for me


----------



## bubblegumdreams (Nov 9, 2008)

*Count me in too :O)*


----------



## Ms Red (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm interested...


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Nov 9, 2008)

Sooooo when are we going to start?


----------



## aribell (Nov 9, 2008)

Natasha2005 said:


> Sooooo when are we going to start?


 
ditto.
***


----------



## lady_godiva (Nov 9, 2008)

I want tot be added to this list as well.


----------



## btrflyrose (Nov 9, 2008)

Add me to that list please.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 
    Thanks for the good response we've gotten!  I am so looking forward to praying for you all...  As most have agreed that the last week of each month is good for them, the November prayer circle will begin Nov 23 and will go through Nov 29.   Please all have your prayer requests submitted before the 23, but no earlier than the 20th.  You can submit them in this thread.   

  As it is effective to be intentional and also specific, please try to come with an intention to pray as well as being specific about your own needs.  If you dont really know what they are, and are confused, then I'm sure we can help.  As this circle is for marriage-minded women, we want to focus on praying for each other regarding marriage, but this also includes preparation for; emotional issues we have now;  healing that needs to take place in our lives in order that we can be in a healthy marriage;  past abuses/bad relationships;  parental issues that keep resurfacing in our lives;  requests for needed guidance/mentorship/leadership; issues of purity (for those of us who seek to commit to being or becoming pure again, i.e. abstinence); and other issues that tie into moving towards healthy marriages; praying for future spouses (i.e. praying for their wellbeing, work situations, keeping themselves from sexual sin, etc,, yes, we can pray for them even though we dont know them) and other issues that relate to marriage readiness and pursuing it.  

I know that many may have requests that are private, so it is totally okay to just PM people with your request.  Otherwise, please post your requests on this thread.   Once the week of the 23rd begins, it is my expectation that we will all come to this thread, read the requests and committ to praying for the week for them.  Since there are 7 days within the week, I would ask each person to committ to praying for at least five people, and I will PM you and let you know who you would be praying for and then you can search the thread for their requests.  

I know I know, it may seem uncomfortable praying for someone you dont know or even a situation you're not familiar with, but these are times where we truly listen to God as we pray for the other, and we search His Word for each other.  I've done this many times, and it has surely increased and strengthened my faith in God's providence and His ability to understand our needs even when we dont..  Please try to leave scripture for others as well, it is so important that we stay in God's Word and bless each other with it.  There is so much power in His written word and when we go there for answers, it increases also our knowledge, our habit to study and spend time with Him there, and gives us peace, hope, faith and perseverance.  It is important that everyone is covered in prayer.  I'd hate for anyone to be left out.  So this is all VERY important!  

It is not necessary or required that you type out the prayers here, but only if you want to for that person.  But if you do have scripture for that person and have prayed for them, I would ask that you simply post a basic note about what you prayed for that person, and provide any helpful or encouraging scripture for them if you have one.  I know that this requires a sacrifice of time, but I believe we are so blessed and often forget our own worries when we can take some time in our lives to focus on praying for others, but all to God's glory, and all that we may be healed and will walk in the will of the Lord.  

If you have any questions, please write them here or PM me and I will definitely respond!  Blessings to you all, peace to you, and God's best for you everyday.

Your Sister In Christ, 
   Trinia

______________________________________________________________

Directions:  (For those of us who need to see it in a bulleted list)

1.  Submit prayers starting November 20.  Try to have them all submitted before Nov 23 either PM me or post them in this thread.  

2.  You will be given five people to pray for during the week of November 23-November 29.

3.  Optional but strongly suggested:  Get into the Word and seek answers, as well as scriptures for encouragement for your people.

4.  Daily or at the end of the week, post your prayers, if you want, or a basic description about what you have prayed about for each of your people, and any scriptures for encouragement or edification. 

If you have any better ideas than mine, please let me know.  I realize I dont know everything and my way isn't always the best 
I think we all will learn so much during this time, will increase our faith, and will develop good habits of getting into the Word daily and seeking God, as well as praying intentionally for others.  So we all truly benefit from this exercise!  Aren't you excited???!!!

Bless you!

      Trinia


----------



## Reece Nicole (Nov 10, 2008)

I am excited! Thanks so much for taking the time to organize this!


----------



## jade998 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am excited too. I have had this desire for a while, and pray about it, but not enough or regularly. This will help with that. I love praying for other's and I can't wait to start interceeding for you wonderful ladies.


----------



## CICI24 (Nov 12, 2008)

Please add me to your list.


----------



## bubblegumdreams (Nov 13, 2008)

I am so excited. Thanks for putting this together )


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Nov 13, 2008)

Count me in!!!! Oh and  add my mommy too. Dad passed away 3 years ago and I hope she finds someone who will love her , be faithful to her, take care of her and respect her. Someone who will make her laugh again. 

So make that... blackHairdiva &her momma








belle_reveuse28 said:


> In response to Shimmie's thread about her marriage prayers, http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=96564, I had the idea to ask those of you interested in praying for each other regarding this subject, our dating lives, etcc... whether you're divorced, single, never married, have kids, it doesn't matter... as long as you're pursuing marriage, needing prayer and guidance from the Lord, and a community of believers praying for you.   I want to see if those of you are interested in committing to praying for each other one week each month.   Please feel free to offer ideas, i'm new at this.  I just see this as a need and Shimmie has already started that bandwagon.   We can start a monthly thread each month so they dont get too long, but also, you dont have to post all of your prayers here, you can PM the person.  But I figure maybe we can post our prayer requests for that week, and we can come in the thread and read the requests and just pray for each other that week.  If your requests are too personal, I'm sure you can select and PM others to request your prayers.  So far, that's where I"m at....   I will update the list of those who are  interested....  I'm thinking the last week of the month may be a good timing.  Let me know if you have any better ideas or if something like this already exists LOL...
> 
> 
> So far we have...
> ...


----------



## p31woman (Nov 13, 2008)

Count me in as well!


----------



## stephshe (Nov 14, 2008)

Please add me also


----------



## Kiadodie (Nov 14, 2008)

Im interested as well..count me in


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 20, 2008)

I have decided to post my request

My request is to be married to the one God has ordained for me. I have had this in my heart for a very long time. I am not sure if I have gotten any closer I feel at times i have gotten further from my heart's desire. I took the time to write down all that I wanted in the a husband and I got most of what I wanted but he turned out to be very negative and pessimistic about everything and everyone in his life I finally cut him out of my life this morning.
I revised my list and included that i wanted my husband to be happy and positive. I placed it in my bible between Habakkuk  2:2-3.  I try to read it every so often but only when im in a good mood.  
I am very thankful that you ladies have allowed this outlet for me to express myself and I am thankful to all the ladies who will be praying for me. I will also keep praying for you.


----------



## CICI24 (Nov 21, 2008)

I need prayer in regards to the following:

 preparation for; emotional issues we have now; healing that needs to take place in our lives in order that we can be in a healthy marriage; past abuses/bad relationships; parental issues that keep resurfacing in our lives; requests for needed guidance/mentorship/leadership; issues of purity (for those of us who seek to commit to being or becoming pure again, i.e. abstinence); and other issues that tie into moving towards healthy marriages; praying for future spouses (i.e. praying for their wellbeing, work situations, keeping themselves from sexual sin, etc,, yes, we can pray for them even though we dont know them) and other issues that relate to marriage readiness and pursuing it.


----------



## btrflyrose (Nov 21, 2008)

I was reading and refamiliarizing myself with the text of a Virtous Woman.  Proverbs 31:10-31, and reading about the meaning behind the text of the Word.

I realize, there are some characteristics that I lack.  Especially when it talks about rising with the sun (being early and on-time), not being lazy, etc.  I love sleep and unfortunately, when I'm not working or on-site, can lay the day away (eateth not the bread of idleness) <- I'm in my head entirely too much.  I'm also not as good with money as I should be (having lived by myself for so long, I buy what I want, when I want) and I'm also not the neatest person in the world (something I did not inherit from my mother who is obsessively clean).  

So having said all that, this week's prayer request is that the Lord do a work in me and change my thoughts, heart, and actions to be that of a Virtous Woman, a God-fearing woman that He would be proud to introduce to His son.

Specifically, I ask that idleness and procrastination be bound from me and removed from my heart; that I become and continue to be a good stewart of the Lord's money and blessings; that I become and continue to be neater and cleaner (Cleanliness is next to Godliness as my mother says); and that all sexual perversions be bound and removed from me as well, that I remain pure for my husband.

Thank you my Sisters in Christ!!!


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 22, 2008)

btrflyrose said:


> I was reading and refamiliarizing myself with the text of a Virtous Woman.  Proverbs 31:10-31, and reading about the meaning behind the text of the Word.
> 
> I realize, there are some characteristics that I lack.  Especially when it talks about rising with the sun (being early and on-time), not being lazy, etc.  I love sleep and unfortunately, when I'm not working or on-site, can lay the day away (eateth not the bread of idleness) <- I'm in my head entirely too much.  I'm also not as good with money as I should be (having lived by myself for so long, I buy what I want, when I want) and I'm also not the neatest person in the world (something I did not inherit from my mother who is obsessively clean).
> 
> ...



You sound so much like me thanks for speaking on that


----------



## jade998 (Nov 22, 2008)

Ladies. Here is my prayer request:

Firstly, for GOD to *loose all self esteem issues* that I have. I never feel pretty enough. This is mainly down the the acne that I suffer from. I speak healing to my body, because I know that it stems from an off balance in my body. Because of the scars that come with acne and having to wear make-up, I compare myself with other ladies and never feel like the Man of my heart and whom God has placed for me will find me attractive.


I also would like to *let go of all past relationships *and cut any patterns I might have with not seeking God first in decisions that I make when it comes to relationships. All my
relationships have been detrimental to ow i see myself and I sometimes feel that there is something about me that doesn't require love

I also would like to for you to *pray for my procrastination and lack of focus*. I am very scattered and find it hard to committ to anything. I would like God to also help me to become patient and to stay focused on what he needs me to do in the meanwhile.

Also for *God to soften my heart*. After past relationships, I am very jaded and find it hard to trust men. I would like for you to pray that I can let go and begin to trust again and for the wall I putup around myself to go down.

Also for *purity of mind* - I need to keep m mind on Godly things and not on fleshly things. 

And for *God to grant me the man of my hearts desires and his will.*

Thanks ladies

Need to know who I am praying for, so I can prepare for tomorrow


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello Ladies, 
      Soooo tomorrow is the beginning of a new thing!  I have updated the list and if you haven't joined yet, and would still like to, we have a whole week, so please PM me and I'll add your name to the list and have someone pray for you, and give you some to pray for as well.  

Below are the partnerships, please PM the people in your group that you're praying for and those praying for you, give them your real name, first names are sufficient, and your prayer request.  If you'd like to also post your requests here so that others outside of your group may pray, you can do that as some have already begun.  But just to be sure, it's good to go ahead and PM those you will be in partnership with.  

Here are the groups as follows:

1. Belle_reveuse28, Cherokee, Nychaelasymone, Bunny77,  

2. Natasha2005, Zora, Nicola.Kirwan, Jturner7156

3. Alicianicole, Lady_godiva, CICI24, jade998

4. Oneya, Bucanben418, blackHairdiva & mommy 

(Blackhairdiva, can you let "mommy" know to pray for Bucanben418, and Oneya,  of course YOU..  )

5. Reece Nicole, Highlyfavored8, Mitcy, LoverofLife

6. NappturalWomyn, Kia, monamia, btrflyrose

7. bubblegumdreams, P31woman, Stephshe, Nic_Cali, Rozelida_80


I will follow up with an email at the end of the week.  I want you all to be really focused during your prayer time and for us to all be listening to God as much as asking.  I believe it's very important to listen.  And most of all, I want us to come back and post about things God has shown us within the week, changes in our lives (not necessarily marriage proposals, alhtough that would be AMAZING!  But just things he's showing us), or even if nothing has come to us, but still communicate and keep in touch, and even ask for more prayer.   Journaling is an amazing way to sort of "keep track" of what God's showing you, and to also see the process of growth and change in us.  I would encourage you all to get a journal and write down your thoughts, prayers, whatever God brings to you.. I would hope that even though this is our designated week of prayer, we can still come to this thread and ask for prayer during the off weeks and receive it.  I have asked my mom and a few other older women in my life to pray for our group, that God's will would be accomplished in our lives, for our protection of mind, body and spirit, and that we are successful and focused on praying for each other, and can find quiet places to pray, esp for those of us with families or children...  

As we all probably come from different types of church denominations and background, I am sure that we all may pray a different way, or even have diverse beliefs to a point, so my request is that we respect each others differences, but let it be known that we are praying to the same God and have a focused and unified agreement in prayer to lift each other up before The Father... 

My prayer is that God would be glorified in the things He will do in our lives, for the testimonies that will come about.  So come Lord Jesus, have Your way in us, through us and for us.  During this season of prayer, open our hearts, minds and attitudes to be sensitive to your Word and your guidance.  Let us see the things we need to change and grow.  Help us to speak life into each other and be bold enough to speak your truth, even when it's uncomfortable.  Give us the strength and courage to be challenged, to desire holiness and to continually be changed into the image of Christ Jesus, our Lord.  Be our Guide and speak to our spirits as you accomplish your good and perfect will in our lives.  I pray that you would honor our desire for marriage in the very way you have designed each and everyone of us for, and that we would continue to make you the center of our lives always!

Amen


If you have any questions, please PM me.

For encouragement and some good reads, visit www.beforetheknot-andafter.blogspot.com.  

If you are needing to read some good and encouraging books on pursuing marriage in a Godly way, for preparation, for atttiude and things that even seem confusing, get a copy at your local library or even on amazon.com of "Getting Serious About Getting Married" by Debbie Maken.  This book changed my life and I believe it will change yours too!



Be blessed, 
    Your Sister In Christ, 
         Trinia


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Mis007 (Nov 23, 2008)

If the lord delights in a man's way
he makes his steps firm​(Psalm 37:23)​


----------



## Nic_Cali (Nov 23, 2008)

I would like to join as well


----------



## jade998 (Nov 23, 2008)

Matthew 18 : 18-20

*18 Verily I say unto you, Whatsoever ye shall bind on earth shall be bound in heaven: and whatsoever ye shall loose on earth shall be loosed in heaven. *


*19 Again I say unto you, That if two of you shall agree on earth as touching any thing that they shall ask, it shall be done for them of my Father which is in heaven. *

*20 For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.*

Ladies, as we stand together touching on God's ordained marriages in our life, it shall be done for us of our Father which is in heaven.
 As the word of the lord states: he is in the midst of us


----------



## aribell (Nov 24, 2008)

I've increasingly come to appreciate how our standards and expectations for the men in our lives and the relationships we create will either reflect God's standards and thus draw His blessing, or be less than His standard and draw less than that.  

I don't mean sin.  I mean things like really believing that someone will love you unconditionally, looking for the one that doesn't just have himself together on paper, but whose heart toward you is undeniably solid.  Really holding out for the man that will love you like Christ loved the Church, and not settling for any love that is less than that.  Finding some old threads where women talk about what their men do for them helped me a lot to have that clear picture of what a man who really loves you will do for you--since not all of us have great examples of that and might settle for less.  _Real love_ is a lot to ask for, but that's a part of the boldness and faith we have in asking the Lord to grant our request for a spouse.  

The Lord not only wants you married, he wants you married to a man who will love you like _He_ loves you.  No man will be able to perfectly mirror that, but he should be trying!  And that's what's really important.  I know I've had to adjust my focus a bit in that I've become excited in finding someone who had all the qualities on my list, but "someone who loves me like Christ loves the Church" was not on there.  And no matter how great he may be, if that type of love isn't there, it isn't God's best.  So I pray for all of us here, that we would wait for the gift that truly comes from our Father, who would give us nothing less than _His_ kind of love.  Blessings!


----------



## btrflyrose (Nov 24, 2008)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I've increasingly come to appreciate how our standards and expectations for the men in our lives and the relationships we create will either reflect God's standards and thus draw His blessing, or be less than His standard and draw less than that.
> 
> I don't mean sin. I mean things like really believing that someone will love you unconditionally, looking for the one that doesn't just have himself together on paper, but whose heart toward you is undeniably solid. Really holding out for the man that will love you like Christ loved the Church, and not settling for any love that is less than that. Finding some old threads where women talk about what their men do for them helped me a lot to have that clear picture of what a man who really loves you will do for you--since not all of us have great examples of that and might settle for less. _Real love_ is a lot to ask for, but that's a part of the boldness and faith we have in asking the Lord to grant our request for a spouse.
> 
> The Lord not only wants you married, he wants you married to a man who will love you like _He_ loves you. No man will be able to perfectly mirror that, but he should be trying! And that's what's really important. I know I've had to adjust my focus a bit in that I've become excited in finding someone who had all the qualities on my list, but "someone who loves me like Christ loves the Church" was not on there. And no matter how great he may be, if that type of love isn't there, it isn't God's best. So I pray for all of us here, that we would wait for the gift that truly comes from our Father, who would give us nothing less than _His_ kind of love. Blessings!


 

AMEN!!!!

Truly inspiring words!!


----------



## ClassicChic (Nov 24, 2008)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I've increasingly come to appreciate how our standards and expectations for the men in our lives and the relationships we create will either reflect God's standards and thus draw His blessing, or be less than His standard and draw less than that.
> 
> I don't mean sin.  I mean things like really believing that someone will love you unconditionally, looking for the one that doesn't just have himself together on paper, but whose heart toward you is undeniably solid.  Really holding out for the man that will love you like Christ loved the Church, and not settling for any love that is less than that.  Finding some old threads where women talk about what their men do for them helped me a lot to have that clear picture of what a man who really loves you will do for you--since not all of us have great examples of that and might settle for less.  *Real love is a lot to ask for, but that's a part of the boldness and faith we have in asking the Lord to grant our request for a spouse.  *
> 
> The Lord not only wants you married, he wants you married to a man who will love you like _He_ loves you.  No man will be able to perfectly mirror that, but he should be trying!  And that's what's really important.  I know I've had to adjust my focus a bit in that I've become excited in finding someone who had all the qualities on my list, but "someone who loves me like Christ loves the Church" was not on there.  And no matter how great he may be, if that type of love isn't there, it isn't God's best.  So I pray for all of us here, that we would wait for the gift that truly comes from our Father, who would give us nothing less than _His_ kind of love.  Blessings!


Your post was beautifully written!


----------



## kayte (Nov 24, 2008)

I am in too 
expecting only the lovely
and praying for the requests


----------



## renae226 (Nov 25, 2008)

Please add me to the list!


----------



## preciouzone (Nov 26, 2008)

Lol, I was thinking the same exact thing. I felt like she just wrote down exactly what I am going through.

God bless,

*Preciouzone



mitcy said:


> You sound so much like me thanks for speaking on that


----------



## luckyduck (Nov 26, 2008)

Is it too late to be added to the list?


----------



## Magnolia85 (Nov 26, 2008)

I would like to be added also.


----------



## lady_godiva (Nov 26, 2008)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I've increasingly come to appreciate how our standards and expectations for the men in our lives and the relationships we create will either reflect God's standards and thus draw His blessing, or be less than His standard and draw less than that.
> 
> I don't mean sin. I mean things like really believing that someone will love you unconditionally, looking for the one that doesn't just have himself together on paper, but whose heart toward you is undeniably solid. Really holding out for the man that will love you like Christ loved the Church, and not settling for any love that is less than that. Finding some old threads where women talk about what their men do for them helped me a lot to have that clear picture of what a man who really loves you will do for you--since not all of us have great examples of that and might settle for less. _Real love_ is a lot to ask for, but that's a part of the boldness and faith we have in asking the Lord to grant our request for a spouse.
> 
> The Lord not only wants you married, he wants you married to a man who will love you like _He_ loves you. No man will be able to perfectly mirror that, but he should be trying! And that's what's really important. I know I've had to adjust my focus a bit in that I've become excited in finding someone who had all the qualities on my list, but "someone who loves me like Christ loves the Church" was not on there. And no matter how great he may be, if that type of love isn't there, it isn't God's best. So I pray for all of us here, that we would wait for the gift that truly comes from our Father, who would give us nothing less than _His_ kind of love. Blessings!


 
This is wonderful!


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Nov 26, 2008)

Can I be added to the list as well?  Thanks!


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 27, 2008)

Can I also be added to the list?


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 30, 2008)

..................


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Nov 30, 2008)

mitcy said:


> ..................


.......I will PM u my prayer request.


----------



## bubblegumdreams (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I just wanted to apologize for not being available for the first prayer week. I just moved to a new city and haven't been able to get my internet set up yet. 
I'm hoping that it's not too late because I'd still like to participate....I should be up and running by Wednesday. 
Again...my apologies...

Peace and blessings


----------



## jade998 (Dec 1, 2008)

How did the first week go ladies.. 

The word Pride came up this week and as I was praying and meditating, I kept on coming acoss people that talked about Pride and a friend commented that I might have the spirit of pride after I told her about a dream I had. I thought, well I dont consider myself a proud person. I am quite humble.

And then I started looking at what the word had to say and i knew this is something I had to pray against. I found a worksheet only that asked key questions to determine if I had pride and I identified 14 of the points raised. So this is what I will be working on, I would not want my heart to stop my blessings. Maybe the list could help someone:

Complaining against or passing judgment of God (Numbers 14:1-4, 9, 11)
Wanting God to operate the way you think He should (Romans 9:20) 
Boasting or Arrogance (1 Samuel 2:3) 
A lack of gratitude (2 Chronicles 32:25) 
Anger (Proverbs 28:25; Matthew 20:1-16) 
Drinking (or drugs) (Habakkuk 2:4-5) 
Forsaking one’s responsibilities (Habakkuk 2:5) 
Selfish (2 Timothy 3:2) 
Quick to fight or quarrel (Galatians 5:20) 
Envy or covetousness (Galatians 5:20) 
Seeing yourself as better than others (Luke 36-50) 
Having an inflated view of your importance, gifts and abilities (Acts 12:21-23) 
Being focused on the lack of your gifts and abilities (1 Corinthians 12:14-25) 
Perfectionism (Matthew 23:24-28) 
Talking too much (Proverbs 10:10) 
Talking too much about yourself (Proverbs 27:2; Galatians 6:3) 
Seeking independence or control (1 Corinthians 1:10-13; Ephesians 5:21) 
Being consumed with what others think (Galatians 1:10) 
Being devastated or angered by criticism (Proverbs 13:1) 
Being unteachable (Proverbs 10:20; John 9:13-34) 
Being sarcastic, hurtful, or degrading (Proverbs 12:18, 24) 
A lack of service (Galatians 5:13; Ephesians 2:10) 
A lack of compassion (Matthew 5:7, 18:23-35) 
Being defensive or blame-shifting (Genesis 3:12-13; Proverbs 12:1) 
A lack of admitting when you are wrong (Proverbs 10:17) 
A lack of asking forgiveness (Matthew 5:23-24) 
A lack of biblical prayer (Luke 18:10-14) 
Resisting authority or being disrespectful (1 Peter 2:13-17) 
Voicing preferences or opinions when not asked (Philippians 2:1-4) 
Minimizing your own sin and shortcomings (Matthew 7:3-5) 
Maximizing others’ sin and shortcomings (Matthew 7:3-5; Luke 18:9-14) 
Being impatient or irritable with others (Ephesians 4:21-32) 
Being jealous or envious (1 Corinthians 13:4) 
Using others (Matthew 7:12; Philippians 2:3-4) 
Being deceitful by covering up sins, faults and mistakes (Proverbs 11:3; 28:13) 
Using attention-getting tactics (1 Peter 3:3, 4) 
Not having close relationships (Proverbs 18:1-2; Hebrews 10:24-25)
The bible says Proverbs 16.5: Everyone with a conceited heart is disgusting to the LORD

I don't know if this helps, but I have been trying to do this on my own strenght and that was being Proud. I am learning to completely give it up to God and humble myself. His time is perfect.


----------



## ClassicChic (Dec 1, 2008)

jade998 said:


> How did the first week go ladies..
> 
> The word Pride came up this week and as I was praying and meditating, I kept on coming acoss people that talked about Pride and a friend commented that I might have the spirit of pride after I told her about a dream I had. I thought, well I dont consider myself a proud person. I am quite humble.
> 
> ...



I would say 1/3 of the list describes me. I already know that I need to be more thankful. This has opened my eyes to things I need to work on.

Thank you.


----------



## ALWAYZL8 (Dec 2, 2008)

Please add me.


----------



## niknik253 (Dec 3, 2008)

I would like to be added to the list please.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Dec 3, 2008)

Magnolia85 said:


> I would like to be added also.



You've been added!  Thanks for joining!


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Dec 3, 2008)

luckyduck said:


> Is it too late to be added to the list?



Done!  Thanks for joining!


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Dec 3, 2008)

niknik253 said:


> I would like to be added to the list please.





Done!  Thanks for joining!


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Dec 3, 2008)

HI All, 
   The prayer circle is still expanding and is open for those who want to join.  Please PM me if you would like to be added to the list.  Please do not put your request here becuase I may miss it and I dont want you to be left out on such a great thing!    Also, it will make it easier for me to respond to you and let you know that you've been added!

________________________________________________________________


For the ladies in our last week of prayer:

How was it?
What are some things God has shown you?
Did you contact the members in your group and let them know what you have prayed for them?
Did you actually get the chance to pray?
What could you do better the next time?
What could we do differently or better as a group the next time?

Please, if you would, respond when you get a chance.  It would help me a lot in preparing for our next week of prayer for the month of December, and also, will help us all to connect with each other as well.  December is such a trying month for many of us as the holidays roll around and we're still single, and also dealing with family and other disappointments.  I'm sure many of you already know some things you'd like prayer for this coming month of prayer.  If there are any prayer requests before the decided week of prayer and things you are struggling with right now, and need prayer for right now, please post them here, and also maybe PM some people on the list and ask them to pray for you. 

I would like to ask that we all remain open to be PM'd for prayer requests, and if you cannot, absolutely cannot pray for the person, please PM them back and let them know so that they can ask someone else.  If you do PM someone for a prayer request that's needed right now, PM at least 3 or 4 people on the list so that you are sure to be covered in prayer.  If you are PM'd for a prayer request, please also respond and let the person know you will be praying for them, and try to respond within a day to be timely.  At the end of the time you pray for the person, however long that may be, please write them back with some sort of feedback on what you prayed for.  Again, this is a prayer community and what we're all embarking on together, so let's really be intentional, keep our word, and know that it's not always going to be easy to give up our time, but that we are simply being obedient and glorifying God at the same time!  I appreciate each and every one of you for being here, for offering your time and support for each other!  This will also be posted on the very first post of this forum....

Bless you ladies!

Trinia


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 3, 2008)

jade998 said:


> How did the first week go ladies..
> 
> The word Pride came up this week and as I was praying and meditating, I kept on coming acoss people that talked about Pride and a friend commented that I might have the spirit of pride after I told her about a dream I had. I thought, well I dont consider myself a proud person. I am quite humble.
> 
> ...



This is a great list.  would you mind sharing the worksheet that you used.  This was right on time and thanks cherokee for posting this for me in the other thread.


----------



## Naturefreegirl (Dec 3, 2008)

I know that I am so late on this thread, but I want in, i need  a prayer


----------



## jade998 (Dec 3, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> This is a great list. would you mind sharing the worksheet that you used. This was right on time and thanks cherokee for posting this for me in the other thread.


 
Here you are. 
www.nightflare.com/Russ/Part%206%20*Remove*%20Your%20*Pride*.doc 

I literally typed in remove pride in google and this was the first answer in the search.


----------



## jade998 (Dec 3, 2008)

[For the ladies in our last week of prayer:

How was it?

It was good. I wished I had had the time to be really focused on the prayers, but I took the time each day to pray for my group

What are some things God has shown you?

I mentioned pride in an earlier post, which is something God showed me, pertaining myself. I shared it just incase anyone else was dealing with the same issue. Pride isn't synoymous to arrogance, however, we might have built a lot of defense mechanisms to avoid the disappointments of the past.

Another was Unforgiveness. Sometimes we might feel that because we dont feel the sting as harshly as we used to, or that we haven't talked about it, that we have forgiven men from the past.

I would urge ladies, if it is still applicable, to make a list of the actions, not the men, that have hurt you in the past. 
i.e. I was hurt that my feelings/opinions were not factored into major decisions

Pray and ask God to heal those broken places that this has caused in your life and in your relationship with God. Ask God to forgive you for yourunforgiveness and to help you release any anger or resentment you have held in your heart. Ask him to show you how to truly forgive. 

Unforgiveness might be holding back your blessings

Did you contact the members in your group and let them know what you have prayed for them?

I did initially, however I wished I had more time, or made more time to encourage them during the week

Did you actually get the chance to pray?

I did, however like I said, I wish I could have prayed more and longer

What could you do better the next time?What could we do differently or better as a group the next time?

I think it is always hard starting, but it should get easier as the months continue. I am on a 21 day fast (with my church) and I am focused on praying and listening to God. Maybe if we had on "day 1", between 6am - 12pm a consecration fast,to get our mind and heart right, it will focus us ahead for the week coming. Just a suggestion


Also ladies, if God has been talking to you and has told you something pertaining your life, you don't have the time to be disobedient. It might not be what you wanted to hear, but what seems folishness to you, is wise in God's eyes.


I also know that God has given me the desire to be married and to have children and I know according to Mark 11:24 - "Therefore I say unto you, What things soever ye desire, when ye pray, believe that ye receive them, and ye shall have them." and according to Psalm 37:4 ""Delight yourself in the LORD and he will give you the desires of your heart."


----------



## kally (Dec 4, 2008)

Def add me to the list. TIA

I really need to be prayed for. My faith is twisted but, I need spiritual healing, before I can pray for someone else first.


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 4, 2008)

///////////


----------



## Ms Red (Dec 7, 2008)

I wanted to say thank you to those of you who prayed for me and to Belle for starting this circle.

I contacted the members in my group and let them know what I would be praying for on their behalf. I did pray for them every night of the challenge.

Praying for others really made me seek confirmation in the Word more. I used my concordance even. It also took the 'spotlight' off of myself during my prayer time, which was much needed.

The next time, it would great to have a chat with the members of the group at the beginning of the week and at the end to share with each other our revelations, prayers, etc.


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 7, 2008)

i did  and still continue to pray for all the ladies in my group as well as others just waiting for updates.


----------



## Reece Nicole (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi ladies

I have been praying for all the member of my group and I would like to thank everyone for praying for me. I decided to post my updates here because you never know who may be benefited from your testimony. This prayer circle has really opened my eyes to a lot of areas that I really need to pray about and continue growing in. Its interesting because I know that I am not ready for marriage and my main goal was to prepare myself spiritually for marriage. 

Some of the issues that I need to work on are pride and forgiving others. I have always know that I was a very stubborn person and It is almost as if I feel that by forgiving those who hurt me I am weak by allowing them the opportunity to take advantage of me again. Al ot of times I would forgive people in my mind but never let them know that I had forgiven them because I was too prideful to admit that I could be wrong or show them how they had affected me.

Its so interesting that another poster Jade 998 posted what her comments and scriptures about pride and forgivens in an earlier post. The day that I read her post was the same day that I found out that my ex boyfriend had died in a car accident. He was my first love and as far as relationships go it was my most serious and most painful realtionship to date. I had not seen him for 3 years when he came back into my life this summer. I met with him and talked and a lot of feelings came back but sadly he hadnt changed much over the years and I realized I had grown a lot and I wasnt in love with him anymore.

After we met he took that as a sign that there might be a chance for us, so he kept calling and trying to do things with me. I got so frustrated because so many hurtful memories came back. (he was unfaithful and abusive) I told him that I couldnt be his friend because I was still hurt and angry about the past.  He kept calling and messaging me maybe once a week for a couple months. His family started calling me last week and I just knew that he was starting to have them call on his behalf but instead they were calling to tell me he had died in a car accident.

I was so hurt yall because even though I was so angry I really did love him as a person and I knew that even though he did not know how to love me the way I deserved he did love me in the best way he knew how. It would have meant a lot to him if I would have forgiven him while he was alive and I know that he knows that I have forgiven him now.  I feel that God gave me the opportunity to make amends and I threw it away like it was nothing. It is so important that we forgive those who hurt us and make amends while they are still on this earth.  You never know when their or your time is up. 

I am very grateful for this circle and it is a comfort to know others are praying for me and I will continue to pray for my group and everyone else who is participating.


----------



## zora (Dec 8, 2008)

Reece Nicole said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have been praying for all the member of my group and I would like to thank everyone for praying for me. I decided to post my updates here because you never know who may be benefited from your testimony. This prayer circle has really opened my eyes to a lot of areas that I really need to pray about and continue growing in. Its interesting because I know that I am not ready for marriage and my main goal was to prepare myself spiritually for marriage.
> 
> ...



Wow, this is so powerful. I was just thinking about pride this morning.  Thank you for your testimony.

I will definitely pray for you.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 8, 2008)

zora said:


> Wow, this is so powerful. I was just thinking about pride this morning. Thank you for your testimony.
> 
> I will definitely pray for you.


 

Yeah, it says in the bible that you HAVE to forgive others so that God will forgive you.


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Yeah, it says in the bible that you HAVE to forgive others so that God will forgive you.



Amen to that.


----------



## bubblegumdreams (Dec 11, 2008)

Just wanted to say a big Thanks to the ladies that prayed for me....I'm still praying for you all as well....I'm still working on a few things but I have all kind of clear cut signs around me....So I'm just walking my path right now....And reading the word.

Peace and Blessins Ladies
-Latoya


----------



## aribell (Dec 31, 2008)

Bumping to see if we are still doing this this month.


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been praying for the women in my group and myself. I hope it has made a difference in the lives of you all. I think it made a difference in mine. My SO brought up marriage. Weird, because he brought it up first, and it wasn't even on the radar. So, in fairness to my age, and the fact that my eggs are half dust, I gave him a choice. I gave him 366 days to decide if he could see me as his wife. I told him what he had to do, not much. Just ask BOTH my parents. I told him he could talk to whoever he wanted, and believe me he has suspect friends. I also said he could get any quirky stuff out of his system. If he didn't ask me to marry him, or at least suggest that he would by 12/31/2009, I am gone. I am not waiting another few years for him to 'get it' or 'figure out' what he wants. It came over my spirit and I had to get it out, so now he knows. We'll see what happens, but I am ready for it good, bad, or indifferent.


----------



## phynestone (Dec 31, 2008)

I would like to participate.


----------



## rayness (Jan 1, 2009)

Me too I sent a PM.


----------



## sweetjam2 (Jan 1, 2009)

I want to participate also.. Thank you


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 7, 2009)

Errrr... how did I miss this thread?

Sigh....

I am a wise virgin but I don't want to interfere if things are already set and in place and divinely ordered....

I know that I'm covered in the Lord Jesus Christ and there are some beautiful, praying women on this board as well.... 

Amen....


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 
    I am sorry to have not responded to some of your PM's and to post our new prayer week for January as of yet.  I just moved about two weeks ago and did not have an internet connection and with the holidays, things being crazy!  Soooo... now back to normal daily life.... 

I'm thinking our next prayer week would be January 25-31...  How does that work for most of you?   Please respond by posting on the thread and let me know how it works for you, and based on the general consensus we'll decide if that will be good!  For all of you requesting to be added to the list, please PLEASE PM me and don't post it here.  I don't always read the entire thread and so therefore, I may miss you.  And no, it's not too late to be added!  We're doing this every month from here on out, so every month is a new one.  Based on our November experience, you must be added before the beginning of the next prayer week.  I will no longer add new people to groups during that week of prayer,  It was quite difficult for many to add a new person, and so we always want this to go as smooth as possible.  I will post an updated list shortly and will PM everyone about the updates!  

Be blessed and get prepared to pray, pray, pray!  I'm sure we'll all do much better each time.  So dont be too hard on yourselves!

Blessings, 
   Trinia


----------



## jade998 (Jan 14, 2009)

I used to be scared to say I wanted to get married cause I thought it was such a cliche. But I am claiming this year and I pray about it whenever I think about it. I am in for PUSH-ing this year. *P*ray *T*ill *S*omething *H*appens.

Come on ladies - We need to be warriers about this, this year. God laid my heart that I need to be in prayer about this for it to manifest this year.


----------



## star (Jan 14, 2009)

Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 


For the new thread, please visit

, http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=6765419&posted=1#post6765419


----------



## yodie (Jan 18, 2009)

Is it too late for me to be included? I sent a PM.


----------

